# Keeping Show Coat?



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a few questions about keeping show coat. I know you aren't supposed to brush the hair while dry, but really what is the damage that happens if you do this? Also wondering how often the show coat should be brushed... and what to do if the coat gets dirty. Just wondering what would be involved in keeping a show coat


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Not brushing dry? Where'd you hear that? Between weekly baths(bi-weekly at the most), the Poodle should be brushed every other day. Maybe even everyday in problem areas. Using a pin brush, brush the hair into already combed hair. If the hair is really dry and fly-away, use an anti-static mist.

I bet there are youtube videos on line brushing. That's a technique used to make sure nothing is missed.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

gr8pdls said:


> Not brushing dry? Where'd you hear that?


I have to say that I thought dry brushing was a no no as well when keeping a show coat. That being said, I don't keep show coats so I may have misunderstood. :confused3:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When Quincy was in show coat, we would lightly mist each "line" with Crown Royale, diluted as directed on the bottle. Yes, weekly or bi-weekly baths and blow outs, with an awesome quality cream rinse at the end, leaving more in than you rinse out (Coat Handler is what my handler recommended). Quincy got a thorough line brushing every three days, and a professional scissor about once a month. When your dog goes through coat change, hang on tight to your sanity. You will have the dog perfectly brushed and combed through and 1/2 hour later will feel a huge clump of mats on it's side. It takes tons of dedication to keep a Poodle, particularly a Standard in show coat. A knitting needle is the perfect tool for creating the lines, and making the parts in the top knot for banding.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> When your dog goes through coat change, hang on tight to your sanity. You will have the dog perfectly brushed and combed through and 1/2 hour later will feel a huge clump of mats on it's side. It takes tons of dedication to keep a Poodle, particularly a Standard in show coat. A knitting needle is the perfect tool for creating the lines, and making the parts in the top knot for banding.



You got that right...and I am just embarking on it....yikes. Also I used a lacquered chopstick to part the fur to band...or the end of a comb that has a sharp tail.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

It's better to brush the hair damp. When the hair is wet it is more elastic and this will prevent breakage. When Leroy went through coat change (and still is), I brushed him dry. I'd brush all the mats out but basically you are just ripping the hair apart, causing a lot of damage and it becomes even more matted because the ends are so shredded. Better to use detangler or diluted conditioner to mist the hair before brushing. Line brushing with a pin brush (show coat) or slicker brush (pet coat) while fluff drying helps. Now I bathe Leroy, find all his mats (now that his hair is short the mats are mostly around his ears) and carefully brush that out while he is still wet, and then I blowdry.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ladybird said:


> I have a few questions about keeping show coat. I know you aren't supposed to brush the hair while dry, but really what is the damage that happens if you do this? Also wondering how often the show coat should be brushed... and what to do if the coat gets dirty. Just wondering what would be involved in keeping a show coat


Show coat is bathed once weekly and is ideally only brushed during this time (when you are drying). 

You should not dry brush because it will break the hair more easily than if the hair was moist. If you need to brush for some reason in between baths (which you really should not if you are bathing weekly and keeping up with maintenance), you should use a conditioner spray and mist before brushing. I like to do this under the stand dryer. I very rarely brush in between weekly baths. If the ears are coming out of the wrappers, I will mist them, brush them, and rewrap. The goal really is to handle the coat the least amount possible.

During coat change, Tiger was put in light oil for coat maintenance. Made life SO easy. Never had to brush. I've been slowly taking him out of oil and we're doing great so far.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I find the areas that need brushed most seem to be the legs because when he is out playing they get damp and then dry out all 'tufty'. Does keeping show coat mean you have to protect the legs from the elements? If so... how?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This woman has some great products to make show coat a little easier to bear.
poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use pee pants sometimes, but honestly I do not worry about babying the coat that gets trimmed anyway. So, topknot, ear, and neck and longer jacket hair I do baby and use the above protective coat maintenance measures. Pack hair (in my situation with English saddle), leg hair and back end hair (puppy trim) and bracelets (Continental or English saddle) I treat like any other dog. This hair gets trimmed anyway so it doesn't matter if it gets slickered or a little tangly and then dry brushed, etc.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This much I know is true...." Carley has seen the last of her Show Coat days." I would never do all that you have to do to keep a dog in show coat. I was told that she is beautiful in her "show coat". But I will never know. She is retired now to a life of hiking and playing with the neighobor's Boston Terrier.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> This much I know is true...." Carley has seen the last of her Show Coat days." I would never do all that you have to do to keep a dog in show coat. I was told that she is beautiful in her "show coat". But I will never know. She is retired now to a life of hiking and playing with the neighobor's Boston Terrier.


I am sure Carley appreciates the low maintenance style! I just want to point out to people that the procedure for "keeping show coat" isn't just for show dogs. You would use the same methods to grow coat and take care of the coat as it grows or goes through coat change. Of course if you have an actual show dog and you are taking care of true "show coat" - the coat is treated like gold and you have to be more careful not to break the hair. It is much easier for the regular pet parent to keep their poodle's hair in a short style (like I did, cause trying to take care of coat growth during coat change is a nightmare!), because even weekly brushing and bathing may be a lot to some people. The great thing about poodles is that there are so many hairstyles to choose from!


----------

